# Fire Alarm Isolators



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone have good links or a book they could suggest that talks about fire alarms. I am comfortable with most parts of the FA system but am having trouble wrapping my head around the isolator(how they work, where to put them, etc). I have tried a few searches on the net but have not found anything decent yet.


----------



## bkenney (Feb 15, 2010)

Usually on the feed and return of the SLC loop at the panel and at least 1 in the middle. Most specs are every 25 devices, between floors, or 250 feet. If your using control mods to trip snac panels you should put an iso before and after that control mod. Some designs require a iso after every device. Usually the best thing to do is go to your state firemarshall.s web site or office and ask for their requirements.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't you love it when one person tells you one thing and another person tells you another.

When you run FA do you usually isolate a room when it has fire walls(minus elevator shaft and stairwells since that has to be done) I have been told a few times if you go through a fire wall you have to isolate what ever is in the room. The person from the fire alarm company came by today and said that is not needed as long as you isolate floors, elevator shafts, and stairwells.

What does everyone else do?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

darren79 said:


> Don't you love it when one person tells you one thing and another person tells you another.
> 
> When you run FA do you usually isolate a room when it has fire walls(minus elevator shaft and stairwells since that has to be done) I have been told a few times if you go through a fire wall you have to isolate what ever is in the room. The person from the fire alarm company came by today and said that is not needed as long as you isolate floors, elevator shafts, and stairwells.
> 
> What does everyone else do?



I think you'r thinking of a building/room isolation. Fire stop etc.

Fire alarm Isolation modules will shunt in the event of a short on the SLC loop, Shutting down only the affected area and not the entire loop.

Darren, you must of been looking wrong. This took 3 seconds to find.
it is- not my favorite brand but is a good reference for you to understand.

http://xtra.simplexnet.com/a_e/FA/4090-0006.pdf :thumbsup:


----------



## frankietheclamp (Jan 31, 2011)

You should have a talk with the manufacturer. Also, have a look at the CSA standard for installation of Fire Alarm Systems CSA-S524. Where you need to put isolaters changes every time it gets updated. The newest requirement is on both sides of a fire wall. But not in the same stud cavity.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

That is probably a style 7 system. Style 6 is a class a style 7 has isolation at each device. No reason to do at every fire wall. Unless its spec'd . I've done strip malls where you seperate the slc at each tenants space, definately between floors. And if you trip with a control mod on both sides .


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

NacBooster29 said:


> That is probably a style 7 system. Style 6 is a class a style 7 has isolation at each device. No reason to do at every fire wall. Unless its spec'd . I've done strip malls where you seperate the slc at each tenants space, definately between floors. And if you trip with a control mod on both sides .


Thats how we do it here, unless its in the specs then we dont do it. We are mainly Class A and B systems here in this area of Texas


----------

